# Video: 2 Taliban Vaporized



## JBS (Jun 15, 2011)

Holy Smoke (no pun intended)! Watch just right of center a half-second after impact.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2011)

More kids cutting wood! Where's Hamid Karzai when we need him?

I wish I had the video of the A-10 gun run on a guy and his compadre riding a motorcycle.....


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 15, 2011)

It is my sincere hope that they were Haqqani Network 

That gear at the end... I hope that was what the friendly forces were wearing when they went to exploit the bodies, and not what they found on site...


----------



## QC (Jun 15, 2011)

For some reason I got nuttin.


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> That gear at the end... I hope that was what the friendly forces were wearing when they went to exploit the bodies, and not what they found on site...



Well...we know it wasn't found on the "woodcutters."


----------



## BearW (Jun 15, 2011)

I wish i had the link to that. Thats a class A vid dude! Great detail and not very many are shot in daylight with those all light level tv cam's


----------



## x SF med (Jun 15, 2011)

I can hear the last words now...

Hamid, this is going to hurt, a lot...  I'nsh'allah


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 16, 2011)

You can see the missile/projectile coming in from the left.....


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 17, 2011)

WIN!


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 17, 2011)

Famous last words:

Muhammad... did you see that glint in the sky?

GREAT vid


----------

